# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  الميمية النّبوية في مدح الرسول عليه الصّلاة و السّلام

## عيسى عبد النور

* الميمية النّبوية في مدحه عليه أفضل الصّلاة و السّلام

ألا من مبلّغ سلامي*            *****         * لطيبة الزهراء دار السّلام*
*و مبلّغ شوقي و غرامي *       *****       *للحبيب و قطّانها السّادة* *الكرام*
*نبي كريم سمْحٌ*                  *****       * جاءنا بالخير و بُشرى الإسلام*
*يتلألأُ تلألأَ القمر  *            *****           * و ينبو عنْ مثْلِ حبِّ الغمام*
*أرجحُ النّاس عقْلا *            *****           *و أفضلهم رأْيا بيِّن الكلام*
*أزهرٌ ربعةُ القدِّ  *              *****        * أدعجٌ أزجُّ بدْر التّمام*
*أحسنُ النّاس عُنُقًا *            *****          *واسع الصّدْرضخْم العِظام*
*أسرعُ النّاس في مشيه*         *****       * كأنّما الأرضُ تُطوى أمام* 
*أجْوَدُ من الرِّيح المُرسلة و*     *****     * أجودُ ما يكون شهر الصِّيام*
*كأنّ الشّمس في وجهه  *      *****       * تجري و يفترُّ ضاحكًا بسّام*
*و جمعه و حوله صحبه *       *****         * مجلسٌ ضمّ الأنجم الأعلام*
*و أوتي جوامع الكَلِمِ  *        *****        *فأبان و علّم شرْع الإسلام*
*أُوحِيَ له السّبْعُ المثاني*         *****     * فيها لمن يعي معانٍ عظام*
*فدعى لأمْرِ الحلال *           *****         *و نهى عنْ كلِّ ما شأنه حرام*
*وغَدَتْ أنوارُ الإسلام*         *****           * باهرةً فانقشع غيْمُ الظلام*
*انشقّ لشأنه القمرُ*             *****            *و نبع بين أنامله ماء تام*
*و أْتَمَر الشّجَرُ لأمرِه *         *****            *و حنّ الجذْعُ لفقْدِه بين الأنام*
*و موضِع كفِّه على القليل*    *****         *  يغدو ببركته كثير الطّعام*
*و آية الغار لا تخفى *          *****           *عجائب* * تنبئ معجزة الإسلام*
*يقول لصاحبه لا تحزن*        *****                  *إنّ الله معنا جُند سلام*
*قوله للجبل أُثبت*             *****           *  أ* *ُحُد شاع خبرا بين الأنام*
*ألا يا مختار الله *               *****                * شفيع الأمّة يوم الزِّحام*
*ألا يا رسول الله*              *****                  * خير البريّة سيِّد الأنام*
*لك لواء الحمد أنت  *        *****           *صاحبه و ليْس سواك إمام*
*و الوسيلة خُصِّصت بها *     *****            *في منزلة أكرِمْ بها من مقام*
*وشُرِّفت بالمقام المحمود*      *****       * الذي يغبطك عليه الجَمْعُ التّام*
*ألاأيّها الغاد نحو*              *****            *   طيْبة ميمِّما الوطن الحرام*
*و الرّوضة النبوية وزمزما *   *****              *بلِّغْ تحيّة منْ طيِّبِ الكلام*
*و صلِّ يا ربِّ على المصطفى*    *****         *و آله و صحبه الغُرِّ الكِرام*
*صلاة و سلاما دائمين*           *****            *ما غنّى و أفصح قمري حمام*

----------

